# [SOLVED]Dziwny problem z HAL

## Atigo

Witam,

Mam dosc nietypowy problem z HAL-em. Otoz nie chce sie on odpalac pomimo tego, ze teorytycznie powinien. Przy starcie systemu mam

Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ... [!!], to samo gdy probuje odpalic recznie poprzez:

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

Po wpisaniu

```
/usr/sbin/hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no start
```

 koncowka wyglada nastepujaco:

```
(...)

15:30:04.276 [I] osspec.c:481: Synthesizing powermgmt events...

15:30:04.276 [I] osspec.c:489: No powermgmt capabilities

15:30:04.276 [I] osspec.c:491: Done synthesizing events

15:30:04.278 [I] util.c:980: Add callouts for udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer

Segmentation fault
```

Logi tez nic odkrywczego nie pokazuja, jedynie, ze nastapil segfault.

KDE jest w wersji 3.5.9, zostal skompilowany z flaga hal. Flagi HAL-a:

```
USE="X crypt -acpi -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)"
```

Wersja kernela: 2.6.25-r9

Probowalem "reinstalowac" hal oraz hal-info, hal w wersji zarowno stabilnej jak i testowej.

Dodam jeszcze, ze urzadzenia takie jak naped oraz pendrive moge normalnie zamontowac recznie, jednak wolalbym zeby HAL dzialal  :Smile: 

Ma ktos moze jakis pomysl?Last edited by Atigo on Thu Nov 13, 2008 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge --info

----------

## Atigo

Alez prosze

```
Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Nov 2008 12:01:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -mfpmath=sse -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -mfpmath=sse -s -pipe -fno-rtti -fexceptions -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL@euro"

LDFLAGS="-I/usr/include/nptl -L/usr/lib/nptl -s -z combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cd cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj C(XX)FLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" i dopiero przebuduj hala, masz dziwaczne CXXFLAGS.

----------

## mziab

Popieram przedmówcę. Z doświadczenia wiem, że choćby -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT potrafi nieźle nawywijać.

----------

## Atigo

Zadzialalo, wreszcie!!  :Smile: 

Dzieki za pomoc

----------

